# Anyone looked at the new Winchester SX4



## mhayes (Mar 18, 2017)

I have been reading up on it but haven't seen one on stock anywhere in driving distance to me. Looking for a new waterfowl gun and i am hung up between a new or used SX3 or New SX4. Looking for a 3.5 12ga. What have yall heard or seen about the gun? Got great reviews at the 2017 ShotShow. Only thing that has me hung up is the cost. The SX3 new list for more and even sales for more at Budsgunshop than the All New SX4. It is not missing anything other than a little weight savings that i can tell. 

Looking for pros and cons here guys. Thanks, Matt


----------



## bowhunter65 (Mar 20, 2017)

The only difference is it has larger features (charging handle, safety switch, and trigger guard) for easier operation with bulky gloves. I handled them both at Bo barrows in butler and it's not a huge difference.


----------



## TomC (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice rebate on SX3's right now and its PROVEN. Looks like the SX4 has more bells and whistles and more "plastic".


----------



## UpstateFishing (Mar 21, 2017)

The SX4 is cheaper because of the weakening Euro and competition at that price point. I wouldn't worry about it being a 'cheap' gun. It's pretty much the same as an SX3 with a few ergonomic changes, so I'm not sure why the SX3 would be 'proven' and the SX4 would not. FN has been making the Silver/SX series for a long time, so they are super reliable. If you can get the SX3 significantly cheaper, do that. If they are the same price, get the SX4, simply for the fact that FN will have parts for it, and be able to repair it for longer.


----------



## dom (Mar 22, 2017)

just wait. they'll soon be everywhere


----------



## TomC (Mar 23, 2017)

The SX3 is “Proven” in that it has been out a LONG time and while you can always find negative comments if look hard enough it is one of the VERY few shotguns that is praised across the board. Research turkey hunting, duck hunting and other shotguns forums and it is held in VERY high regard. Matter of fact is that you’d be hard pressed to find a shotgun held in higher regard at any price point if you factor in what you are getting for the money (under $700 currently with rebates). 

The SX4 will probably turn out to be a great gun. Time will tell, but it is new, the balance was shifted a tad forward, it was dressed up cosmetically (larger trigger guard, bolt handle, etc) which were needed to offset some cost cutting measures related to manufacturing (i.e plastic trigger guard and what some are saying is a lower grade of wood). A number of folks on forums are grumbling that while jazzed up on the outside if actually feels like Winchester actually cheapened the design in order to hit its price point which I tend to agree with.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a 3 and love it. Of course I started with the model 12 and the Super X1 was brought out to some what replace the model 12 after they had stopped the model12 production. I shot my super x 1 for years. It even spent the night stuck barrel first in the salt marsh. Washed it out with fresh water spray it down with WDW 40 and shot it until I had to start shooting steel.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Apr 3, 2017)

It is going to be hard to beat the SX3. I have put my 3 through any conditions imaginable and have had zero issues, super reliable guns.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Apr 3, 2017)

I got mine in today. I actually like how it feels better than my dad's SX3. The forearm is skinnier, which I like, and is one reason my main gun is an inertia gun. The fat forearm always bothered me on gas guns. Will see when I go to shoot it.


----------

